# Could anyone lend me........



## dickm (18 Jun 2016)

...a 4.5mm by .75mm pitch tap for one hole? I have to make a new brass adjuster for daughter's double bass, and while the thread on the tail of the adjuster is normal 3mm, the thread that actually moves the piece is 4.5mm and my metric taps only go in 1mm increments. Can't see myself ever needing a 4.5mm tap again, so happy to pay postage and a suitable fee for a loan!


----------



## woodpig (18 Jun 2016)

Only £1.70 on eBay inc postage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-4-5mm-x-0 ... SwNSxVCQhV


----------



## dickm (18 Jun 2016)

woodpig":3dpub7hi said:


> Only £1.70 on eBay inc postage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-4-5mm-x-0 ... SwNSxVCQhV



Aye, but that's one of those offers from China and as a suspicious git, don't fancy it.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jun 2016)

I've had several Taps, dies, reamers etc from China amongst other things and they've all been fine to date.

You could of course buy the same tap through a UK dealer for five times the price if it makes you feel better?! :lol: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HSS-Spiral-Po ... SwEppUQ1D9

This ones only three quid but don't know about the postage.

http://www.tracytools.com/taps-and-dies ... tpi-metric


----------



## RogerP (18 Jun 2016)

There’s nothing suspicious about it all perfectly legal, UK Customs/Duty fees etc are waived below £18.


----------



## dickm (18 Jun 2016)

Thanks, guys. The Tracy Tools one looks a good compromise but it didn't come up in a Google search. I'd found the Rotagrip one, which looked OK until noticed that they are another of those dorks that claim Aberdeen is in the Highlands and want to charge twice the price of the goods to send it here.


----------



## sunnybob (19 Jun 2016)

on small items, you have to accept stuff like postage. Imagine someone saying they will lend you one. Count their packaging, fuel to get it to a post office, time spent, just for a £! item.
And even if they were local you would feel obliged (hopefully) to buy them a couple beers...
And we wont even start costing taking the thing a to a repairer.


----------



## woodpig (19 Jun 2016)

The Tracy tools one at £3 is only carbon steel but it should do the job. Their HSS ones are either £8, £9 or £10 depending on type! Personally I'd go with the £1.70 from China unless you can't wait a week or two for it to arrive.



Edit. Just checked and the Tracy tools price doesn't include VAT and Postage is £3.00. :wink:


----------



## dickm (19 Jun 2016)

sunnybob":3ljgjgga said:


> on small items, you have to accept stuff like postage. Imagine someone saying they will lend you one. Count their packaging, fuel to get it to a post office, time spent, just for a £! item.
> And even if they were local you would feel obliged (hopefully) to buy them a couple beers...
> And we wont even start costing taking the thing a to a repairer.



Agreed with most of that, SB, and hadn't really thought through my original request. So am ordering the Tracy tools one as it's an urgent job and even with vat and post, it's cheaper than the Ebay ones. But one thing does get me cross - the way that too many companies discriminate against AB postcodes. They say "Free delivery" and in the small print say "excluding Highlands and Islands", with AB postcodes classed as exclusions. We are about 5 miles from the coast (damn it, we get the haar often enough!) and Aberdeen is still a major city. Small stuff, like taps, usually goes Royal Snail, and they don't (yet!) charge extra to come up to us. 

But maybe that's a price worth paying for being in a beautiful area which is not Milton Keynes.


----------



## sunnybob (19 Jun 2016)

You should worry about highlands charges.
TNT UK believe I live in Turkey!
Every time I order stuff they want to send it to Istanbul.
I'm also close to the coast, in a wonderful area, and have no plans to change countries again just to get my packages.


----------



## RogerBoyle (19 Jun 2016)

dickm":1bqyg4sf said:


> sunnybob":1bqyg4sf said:
> 
> 
> > on small items, you have to accept stuff like postage. Imagine someone saying they will lend you one. Count their packaging, fuel to get it to a post office, time spent, just for a £! item.
> ...



Especially if you live in the Northfield Part 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## dickm (19 Jun 2016)

RogerBoyle":2ykmht7m said:


> Especially if you live in the Northfield Part 8) :mrgreen:


You had me puzzled there. Couldn't remember where Northfield was, so checked on Streetmap, only to find there's one in Aberdeen too - fairly nondescript part of the city, so guess you meant the one near Pineham in MK. From what I remember that wasn't actually too bad by MK standards. But maybe you know different! We actually lived outside MK, but it was still pretty flat and boring.


----------



## RogerBoyle (19 Jun 2016)

No its the Aberdeen one LOL its where I'm from


----------



## Droogs (20 Jun 2016)

No wonder you moved, mind you I'm one to talk I used to live in Tillydrone lol


----------



## Rorschach (20 Jun 2016)

Get the one from china, tools like that are perfect for a 1 off job. I have bought many engineering items for one off jobs from china and most are very good and last a lot longer than expected.


----------



## finish_that (20 Jun 2016)

Use Tracy tools - you will get it more quickly - and they check the quality for you - they have a very good reputation


----------



## dickm (20 Jun 2016)

Started making the body of the adjuster, and got out set of metric dies for the 4mm shank. What's that odd tap, lurking under the tap wrench..........?? You've guessed....... A 4.5mm by 0.75 in HSS.
Still, a spare might be handy some time.


----------



## dickm (21 Jun 2016)

Just to add to my embarrassment, the tap arrived this morning, even though only ordered on Sunday morning. Haven't used Tracy tools before, but on this evidence, they look worth remembering.


----------



## DTR (22 Jun 2016)

dickm":1h662fix said:


> Started making the body of the adjuster, and got out set of metric dies for the 4mm shank. What's that odd tap, lurking under the tap wrench..........?? You've guessed....... A 4.5mm by 0.75 in HSS.
> Still, a spare might be handy some time.



Done it :lol:


----------

